# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  35/M 5' 10' 280 pounds, fat man needs help :)

## Stackers_Anonymous

Hello, I'm a newbie...

Unlike some who have very little body fat (and only have to be concerned about muscle gains) I'm 280 pounds and I need/want to both loose body fat and make muscle gains at the same time.

My questions are as follows:

Is it a viable undertaking to try and do both at the same time; loose fat and gain muscle at the same time?Assuming I'm cycling on AS I would assume an undertaking (as detailed above) would be greatly enhanced or sped up, correct?Should I not cycle on AS until I loose weight?If I opt for AS, would it also help me to stack clen or and ECA stack? (a side note is that I lose approx. 50 pounds using an ECA stack, from 330 lbs. to 280 lbs.

Here's a picture of my fat ass as it is now, and I am saying this for two reasons, 1) its true, and 2) the first step to recovery is admitting there is a problem  :Smilie: 



Any info/advice or tips you can give me (especially if you were/are similiar to me) would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Stackers_Anonymous

----------


## outofthebox

hows your diet looking? how often do you exercise?

----------


## Stackers_Anonymous

cut out soda (major source of sugar) and most breads...

...cardio 30 minutes per day on treadmill.

...ECA stack helps ALOT also.

----------


## cj1capp

glad your here you are at the right place.

----------


## Stackers_Anonymous

Thanks, I look forward to educating myself and seeing a transformation into beasthood.

----------


## CSAR

Stackers,

First of all, welcome to AR bro. I'm 35 myself, but I've been a competitive collegiate athlete, I was in the military, and I have also been lifting for 21 years. Last year, when I turned 35, it was like hitting a brick wall. Everything about my body seemed to slow down and hair started growing in places I always dreaded.

Anyhow, I recommend doing 45-60 minutes of cardio in the morning on an empty stomach. Your glycogen levels are low after waking up, so if you hit the cardio your body will tap into that fat as a source of energy.

Next, look very closely at your diet for one week. How many grams of protein/carbs/fat and what types of protein/carbs/fat are you ingesting? Once you have a better idea about your diet, you should post everything you eat each day along with the times of consumption for one week. AR members will then have a better idea of diet advice to give you.

How do often do you hit the weights? What types of rep/set schemes are you using? Us older guys need more rest because our bodies don't recover as fast. I stopped going to the gym 5 days a week and cut back to every other day. So, that's one day on and one day off. Also, I only train one bodypart on my training days with max intensity. Another member, I B Dmfkr has a lot of great posts related to training. I only do 3 exercises per bodypart, with 3 warm up sets (no more than 8 reps) and 1-2 balls out working sets (2-3 reps, then either drops or negatives). As I get more into the workout, I usually only need 1 warm up set. My bodyfat has remained consistent (around 8%) but my weight went up 9 lbs since I joined AR. My energy is up, my poundages have increased, and I feel like an animal. Also, just for the record, I have never done AAS, but I plan on doing my first cycle next year.

I would utilize the clen and ECA cycles to help you lose some more bodyfat. Try to get down to around 10% before you juice.

Sorry for the long-winded post dude. Some of this is my own 2 cents, but some comes from my own experience along with advice that I've gotten from more experienced and knowledgable AR members.

BEST WISHES!!!

----------


## Stackers_Anonymous

...I appreciate the post, it gives me some direction and some goals to persue.

Stackers_Anonymous

----------


## Schmidty

lower ur bf befor you cycle.

----------


## spicyer

I was 275 lbs at 5'11 38% bf and 41. I am currently 45, 210 lbs and 13% bf.

I have used hgh almost the whole time. I did cycle Sust 250, Tren and EQ. Most of the aas usage was around 225 lbs and under 20% bf. I believe that the hgh and aas helped me so much with recovery that it definetely helped even though I might no have been at optimum bf.

Since you went from 330 to 280 you must have a good sense of what to eat and when. It's probably just a matter of ramping up what you've been doing.

Good luck.

----------


## Kevan

I am 50 next month, and when I started I was over weight, I did 500mg of test for 12 weeks, and lost most of my fat and put on a lot of muscle. I'd stick to just test though, no deca . Just my opinion.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Don't touch a steroid until your 190+ @ 15% Bodyfat or less.

----------


## Animal Cracker

cardio and diet..

----------


## zaggahamma

Congrats on the major weightloss already. I would keep doing what you're doing now as stated above. 
IMO, adding AAS now, even if it changed your body compostion, might not be as noticable and appreciated as if you waited til you dropped some more BF.
As a former fatty myself, i started like you 'round 280....did a little stackers/ephedra to aid then gradually went natty then plateaued around 20-22%....added test (was low normal) kicked up exercising which i had the energy for anyway and that was magic for me....good luck man and stay the course

----------


## drpza333

sounds like things r going your way dont stop now its a long way to the top if u want 2 rock and roll . c ya

----------


## silvermaxd

pre cardio: 1 cup of black coffee
(2)lipo-6 capsules (helps with energy and fat-loss)
(4)grams of L-arginine(capsules from GNC)

cardio: 30 minutes @ 4.4mph and 3% incline after a 5 minute warmup

this is what I did to lose 45 lbs. with a good diet of course consisting of mostly protein and vegetables.

I started this program off with a 3 day clean-out diet to get my system ready

----------


## stick boy

I am working on weight loss, too. With training and diet in check, I was considering two things. Possibly, Arimidex to lower estrogen levels and raise test levels some,and low dose of Anavar only. Any thoughts.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am working on weight loss, too. With training and diet in check, I was considering two things. Possibly, Arimidex to lower estrogen levels and raise test levels some,and low dose of Anavar only. Any thoughts.


are your estrogen levels high?

----------


## stick boy

> are your estrogen levels high?


I assumed the levels are high, due to excess bodyfat. I think I understand where your going with this. Time to get some blood work done. I planned on getting tested before starting anything.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I assumed the levels are high, due to excess bodyfat. I think I understand where your going with this. Time to get some blood work done. I planned on getting tested before starting anything.


exactly bro....some estro = GOOD....so yes, i would definately advise getting checked first....you're not taking anything that would contribute to estro like testosterone ....i was a fatty mcbutterpants not too long ago but estro was ideal....but when i went on injects my estro skyrocketed

----------


## stick boy

Jpkman, thanks for the insight.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Jpkman, thanks for the insight.


Man, anytime

----------

